# Would you buy this buck? He's 1/2 inch over height . . .



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Well, this lady has this really nice looking buck for sale (really, really, really nice looking buck) he is just awesome, and he has twin creeks and piddlin acres bloodlines, and his dam's udder was just awesome (compared to alot of the ones around here). However, he is 24 inches (unofficially) tall. She measured him for me today. But he has an awesome rear-leg set and is really long and nicely put together. 
I know I should probably not buy a buck for only 2 girls, but . . . .that's what I thought when I got them and Daisy came up empty and Saca lost her kids and not having a buck to breed them to is getting kind of annoying. And taking them for a 1 hour to 3 hour ride on a truck to see a buck would not be healthy for them. . . .what do you think?

He's was priced at 400 if underheight and 350 if overheight. . . .I personally think it's a good price on him.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: I have a Q . . . .about a buck . .*

You could always get him, use him for a couple of years, and if he throws kids that are too large with your does--sell him.


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: I have a Q . . . .about a buck . .*

Oh yea, having a buck is most certantly a must...I may be selling most of my herd, but i will keep my buck with two or three does...must have stinky buck!!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: I have a Q . . . .about a buck . .*

I think that would be okay. Do u have his pedigree? Does he have any kids on the ground who are too tall? How old is he? If he has the bloodlines and mammary systems backing him up, then I'd use him.

In your case, getting a buck would be best. If you lived closer to other breeders, then I'd suggest doing the outside breedings, but that would not be so easy in your case. . . .


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: I have a Q . . . .about a buck . .*

I don't have the pedigree of his sire, but the sire's name is Twin Creeks MF Prairie Hawk *S and the dam is a daughter of Piddlin Acres SC Chopin and Farm4Ever Amelia Dearheart

here are some pix of his parents . . .


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: I have a Q . . . .about a buck . .*

Jean sent me a foreudder picture . . . but I accidently deleted the email containing it . . . .but I thought it was pretty nice. 
Here is the stinker I am thinking of buying . . . 
He is four years old, and I haven't had time to check out his kids yet. 
I will try to do it later on . . .I'm suppose to be cleaning my room right now. 
We spent the last two days making noodles and I am about ready to pass out from exhaustion . . .

Chicory Springs King Henry the Seventh.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: I have a Q . . . .about a buck . .*

I would get him; If you move to SD, you'll be like 3 hours away from me, I don't know of many good Nigerian Dwarf herds up this way.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: I have a Q . . . .about a buck . .pics up*

:thumbup: good point. I would have to ship one in and I really like Henry even if he is overheight. . . . . .now, making a case to my dad . . . lol . . . :roll:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: I have a Q . . . .about a buck . .pics up*

The udder on his dam looks pretty nice, could have a stronger medial. I can't tell how high her rear udder is w/ the tail in the way, but her udder is nice and round, so it's probably good.

His bloodlines are nice, not my favorite - but not bad at all. I think $350 is an okay price, but $300 would be better.  I saw a really, really nice buck that was overheight sell for only $50, he was 26 inches though, his bloodlines were absolutely outstanding though, he was just really overheight.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: I have a Q . . . .about a buck . .pics up*

I know, her owner said she could benefit from a better medial. 
So you think I should try to get her to go down to 300?

this is what the owner said about Winnie's udder: 'Very nice udder with high attachments in rear and decent medial, although it wasn't clipped very well and isn't very apparent. Very nice fore udder. Easy milker, although teats could be bigger. '


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: I have a Q . . . .about a buck . .pics up*

bump.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

If it were me, I'd decide based on how big your does are. If your does are well within the height range, then I dont see a problem using him. If your does tend to flirt with the max. height then I would probably look for another one ...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Since it wasnt an official measurement you cant be totaly sure the accuracy of the height measured. He doesnt look overly large -- My Sweet Pea is under height and she is bigger then any ND I have ever seen. But pictures can be deceiving if you have nothing to go off of for reference.

If he is within price range, you can get dad to agree then try for it. But dont get to disapointed if you cant get him. Sometimes that means there is something better down the road


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Good point stacy. If I can't get him, I'm going to see about Poppy-Patch buck or wait til fall and try to ship a buck . . . I was really disappointed because I can't ship in my OMF buckling like I planned because its in the middle of moving and Dad doesnt' want to take a lot of livestock with (I had a hard time convincing him to take 3 mini goats!) and so . . . .maybe next year. 
And if I cannot get either Henry or a poppy-patch buck then I am going to have to 'try' to breed to outside buck. . . .


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Talitha - 

I know Jean very well - she is the breeder of my Joe Dirt, Snow, and also of the girl China I used to have. She also owned my Blanca for a bit.

I have seen many of her goats and she is always very honest about her goats and will tell you every fault and positive on every one of them.

I love King Henry, but I would ask Jean how his kids matured out in height. I dont have any of his - but I believe Joe was a Chopin kid without digging for his paperwork and he was smaller.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I think I did ask her . . .but she doesn't know as she has never retained one of his kids in her herd. I will email her and ask if she does know anyone who does own one of the kids. :thumbup:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

IF you do get him, I'd try to get the price down a bit. I am not saying the bloodlines are bad or anything, I think you might be able to get something better for either the same price or right around that price range. . . . but you do what feels right and what works for your goats (and your dad).


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Have you talked with your father about any of this first? I would talk to him before you go any farther :wink:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Yes, I have talked to him . . . I didn't get a very encouraging result . . . but he said if we don't move anytime soon I could 'maybe' get a buck. He changes his mind randomly. :shrug:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

But He would be even less happy if he had to haul two goats cross-country on the back of his truck to get bred (perhaps even have to do this twice). So I think I have a pretty good chance. :wink:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am just saying - I would make sure and get a solid answer before you start hunting to hard.


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

If you are really set on a poppy patch buck, I know of two that are in Hermiston, Oregon forsale. They are so cheap!! One is super super nice..Email me if you want more info. Neither of these boys are over height, and she wants only 200 for them!! Yes for both of them!! She really just wants the gone..both bucks are on her web site from last years babies..


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

You know, I was going along with it until you said she didn't keep even one of his kids in her herd. What's that all about? Maybe they were all wonderful and she had buyers for them...or they weren't acceptable for her herd. He could be an "upgrade" for you (I don't know) though, so you'd still be "breeding up". But, I too think he's a little pricey since he's overheight.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Looked at the pics again, he is a good looking guy though... :shrug:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I would buy a buck a little over height if he was exactly what I wanted or needed. However, I'm not to thrilled with her udder for a buck so I would pass. She could higher/wider in the rear with a better medial. She's certainly not bad but I have extremely high expectations on the bucks I use and their background.


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

The top half of his pedigree is solid. Don't know enough about the dam to comment.
He looks to have outstanding length which is big with me. Very often the extra height is reflected in the withers. If this guy has high withers that could account for his over height. I don't consider 24" on a buck that big a deal. More often than not an overheight sire does not consistently produce over height kids. It's funny how height in sires can vary from season to season. In rut they can blow up remarkably.
Of course, I do like a bit of leg on my NDs so I'm prejudiced.
If it were my decision, offer the buyer $300 and if she agrees, seal the deal. If not, I wouldn't pay any more.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i wouldn't buy a buck that's overheight.. no matter how nice the pedigree.

why?

because you can always find a buck with just as nice of a pedigree that's underheight for around the same price


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

24 inches would be the limit for me - like I said, upon evaluation and seeing if this guy is simply very tall or does he have very high withers.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

while that maybe correct in some areas not all places of the country are as prevalant with ND as Califorinia is  But it never hurts to look just in case.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i know in idaho there is QSF ( quick silver farms) they have really nice animals.

yes.. we here in california are spoiled with our nigerians.. and dairy goats in general! 

but half of my herd is from nevada


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Quick Silver Farms' website was removed, so I don't think they are in business anymore. The nearest Nigerian breeder (not including the new breeder in lewiston) is like 3-4 hours away. 
I got my girls from down by Boise, and am not quite sure I am going to beable to get my Dad to *willingly* go that trip again. We only have a few scattered Nigie breeders here in Idaho. . .


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

well.. there's this breeder too.. don't know much about them.. but the animals look pretty good

alot of lost valley and they have a callisto daughter

http://www.harmonymtnranch.com/Nigerians/GoatsHome.html


----------

